# Optical Forums > Progressive Lens Discussion Forum >  short corridor progressive?

## plum

What have been your experiences with short corridor progressives (14mm) in patients who need little distance correction, but mostly need reading correction (for example +2.75 total correction for reading)?

----------


## Judy Canty

I really haven't had any problems.  The key is making sure the patient understands the lens design and how it works and, of course, that the selected frame is deep enough to allow a decent distance area as well as reading.

----------


## chansc

> I really haven't had any problems. The key is making sure the patient understands the lens design and how it works and, of course, that the selected frame is deep enough to allow a decent distance area as well as reading.


 
i agree with what judy said...however,if u have choosen a over deep frame for short corridor design PALs,patient will complain about experiencing the distortion in bottom part.just because the frame is too deep...

some more,patient has to understand that the short corridor PALs is not that suitable for VDU used..u have to pre-warn to patient before you dispense the short corridor PALs

----------


## Bobie

" Life is too short to see at intermediate with short corridor PALs "

----------


## gunner05

I haven't had many problems fitting patients as long as they are younger.  I pretty much don't even offer it to people if they are over 45, however.  Absolute best time to do it is if they are a first time prog wearer.  They have no clue what they are missing out on so they don't care.

----------


## Bobie

I agree with gunner05 that short corridor PALs can used with young presbyopes because , they can see intermediate with distance zone.

Please , try to used semi-short corridor like Nikon Presio i13 , Excilite Minou and Excilte Freedom 13 that have corridor lenght 13 mm for small frame. The minimum fitting height is 16 mm and distance zone 6 mm is enough. ( It means you can fit on 22 mm total frame height )

----------


## AWTECH

Bobie said:


> Please , try to used semi-short corridor like Nikon Presio i13 , Excilite Minou and Excilte Freedom 13 that have corridor lenght 13 mm for small frame. The minimum fitting height is 16 mm and distance zone 6 mm is enough. ( It means you can fit on 22 mm total frame height )


This post is also very important.  With freeform digitally surfaced lenses the lens designers have focused on corridor length, not fitting height.  As Bobie points out a good 13mm corridor length will work with "B" measurement of 22mm.  Do you really need a smaller PAL than one that will work in a 22mm "B" frame?

----------


## EyeFitWell

> What have been your experiences with short corridor progressives (14mm) in patients who need little distance correction, but mostly need reading correction (for example +2.75 total correction for reading)?


Are you saying your seg height is 14?  Because if so, the only one I know of that supposedly works that low is the Piccolo.  However, I NEVER fit the minimum seg height...look at the chart-can you read through the bottom millimeter of your lens?
As far as shorts in general, I think they work nicely for people who are aware that they're giving up their computer view, and care more about how that frame looks.  Fashion over function ladies (like those of us who wear three inch heels!) don't mind it.  The 80 year old engineer who's currently wearing an avaitor and glass lenses _will_ mind it.

----------


## Fezz

> Are you saying your seg height is 14? Because if so, the only one I know of that supposedly works that low is the Piccolo. .


 
You could also consider the Hoya Summit Cd with a published minimum fitting height of 14. Essilor also offers a Ellipse with a 14 minimum height as well (insert=my usual rant on Essilor here)!

----------


## Bobie

:D  Hi gangs ,
Please tell me what you see ?

----------


## gunner05

AOCompact Ultra has a min height of 13mm.

----------


## Robert Martellaro

> What have been your experiences with short corridor progressives (14mm) in patients who need little distance correction, but mostly need reading correction (for example +2.75 total correction for reading)?





> I really haven't had any problems. The key is making sure the patient understands the lens design and how it works and, of course, that the selected frame is deep enough to allow a decent distance area as well as reading.


That says it pretty well. I would add that you want to make sure that a short corridor lens is the best design for your client's visual needs, and whenever possible it's best to select a frame that accommodates the lens design instead of the other way around.

----------


## Bobie

In Thailand , we recommended the wearer who would like to have PALs on small frame ( 20 mm total frame height ) to used Rodenstock Impression ILT XS for general purpose and recommended them to have second pair of Semi-Short corridor PALs like Nikon Presio i13 or Excelite Freedom 13 Free Form for busy day. In case that they have to work with computer. We will recommended them to have the third pair to put it near computer.
The third pair is Rodenstock Nexyma 80. :bbg: 

The weare of short corridor PALs can work with computer by up the head and use reading zone to see the monitor , but they will need more ADD faster than normal. :finger: 



" Life is too short to work with computer with short corridor PALs "

----------


## sharon m./ aboc

All I can say for sure is that NOTHING is going to work for everyone and there are exceptions to everything!!  People I thought wouldn't adapt to a certain lens style did fine...... like my mother for instance....she wore a lined bi-focal for years and has very little distance correction (I find they are the most difficult in a progressive) they have no incentive to keep them on and try to adapt because they can see in the distance better without glasses.  I am near sighted as well as myopic and over 45!  I can't see with out some type of aid and like the short corridors as much as I like my regular progressives .....both are ovations.  When I am not wearing spectacles I wear soflens multifocal lenses in a modified mono vision.  One -2.75 low add and one -2.00 high add.  The Dr. keeps trying to get me into the Pure vision multifocals but I just can't see as well in them.  She doesn't understand how that can be( she's young only 29).  I don't know either....All I know is that  I can see better in the soflens so that's what I wear. :Eek:

----------


## Happylady

> All I can say for sure is that NOTHING is going to work for everyone and there are exceptions to everything!! People I thought wouldn't adapt to a certain lens style did fine...... like my mother for instance....she wore a lined bi-focal for years and has very little distance correction (I find they are the most difficult in a progressive) they have no incentive to keep them on and try to adapt because they can see in the distance better without glasses. The Dr. keeps trying to get me into the Pure vision multifocals but I just can't see as well in them. She doesn't understand how that can be( she's young only 29). I don't know either....All I know is that I can see better in the soflens so that's what I wear.


I thought my mom would have problems with progressives, too. She got her first one in the late 80's when she was in her 60's and did fine.

I didn't like the Purevision multifocals, either. The far distance was good, room distance was very good, but the reading was poor.

----------


## MarcE

> Are you saying your seg height is 14? Because if so, the only one I know of that supposedly works that low is the Piccolo. However, I NEVER fit the minimum seg height...look at the chart-can you read through the bottom millimeter of your lens?


Kodak Unique MFH=13 or 14
Essilor Smallfit/Ellipse MFH=14
Summit CD MFH=14
UltraCompact MFH=13
Compact MFH=15
Ipseo MFH=14 (I think)
HoyaLux ID MFH=14
Piccolo MFH=16

I just ordered a Essilor smallfit for a frame w/ a B=22mm.  Smallest I have ever gone.  Our "standard mimimum" for progressives is B>=27mm.  But she is in a frame with a B of 23mm now.

----------


## Fezz

You can also try Polycore. They have a short corridor lens.

www.polycore.com

----------


## Judy Canty

Thanks for the plug!  Our short corridor lens is Micro and fits at 16 hi with a full reading area.  It's available in CR-39, poly, and mid-index SunSensors.

----------


## EyeFitWell

Sometimes, I use a short at 18 or 19 just b/c the pt never uses the intermediate and likes that they don't have to move so far down in the lens to read or sew or whatever the case may be.  They have their place, but the key as others have said is making sure the pt understands the difference btw that and a full corridor.

----------

